# Hepl with wordpress, woocomerce, Online designer



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

OK first off I am new to all of this. I have created a domain through godaddy and have installed wordpress through them. I have also installed the wocommerce plugin. I saw here on the forum a shirt design tool from 9file.net which I downloaded.

I have installed the plugin but I am confused on how to get the desiner to display within my web page. Does anyone have the same setup as me that could help? I've sent an email to the developer, but have not received a response.

I have created a product with shows on my products page. When I click the "Edit Design" option, I either get a no page found or no input file specified error.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

You need to persist with the support from them.

I had a look at their website and they provide full support and learning. 

Unless backed up they should reply to you soon.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

mgtGrafix said:


> OK first off I am new to all of this. I have created a domain through godaddy and have installed wordpress through them. I have also installed the wocommerce plugin. I saw here on the forum a shirt design tool from 9file.net which I downloaded.
> 
> I have installed the plugin but I am confused on how to get the desiner to display within my web page. Does anyone have the same setup as me that could help? I've sent an email to the developer, but have not received a response.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am from 9file Team, What your email. I will let my team know and help you. 

You can see it in this link:

WordPress - T-Shirt Designer - WooCommerce plugin | CodeCanyon


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

nicefile said:


> Hi, I am from 9file Team, What your email. I will let my team know and help you.
> 
> You can see it in this link:
> 
> WordPress - T-Shirt Designer - WooCommerce plugin | CodeCanyon


Nicefile,

I have sent you a PM with my email address. I have also downloaded the T-shirt designer plugin, but couldnt get that to work either.


----------



## Jerryy (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi,

I Can Help with your Problem pls Check it now Magento Development India I Offer best service for Ecommerce


----------



## Stevee07 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi,

This is Such a Great questions. I Will help you. Please Check out this Ecommerce Web Development Company India


----------



## rawbert (Dec 7, 2015)

There are better options out there as far as woocommerce wordpress plugins.
I just installed and about to test MyStyles $9.99/mo and also looking at $40 Fancy Product Designer.


----------



## newsklic (Feb 21, 2017)

*latest news updates*

Just loved the idea of beautiful T shirts.


----------

